# Thimbleberry quilt top



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Hi everyone. I guess it is ok if I join in the fun here. I love looking at everyone's pictures, so thought I'd post a picture of the quilt I am working on.
I still need to add a couple of borders, then it is ready for the frames.
Thimbleberries Village









I hope you all like it. It has been a lot of work, but also alot of fun. This is the first time for me making this type of quilt. I usually make quilts where all the blocks are the same.

Winona


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is art. How beautiful - thanks for sharing it with us.

I'm going to have to get busy and do something full size.

Angie


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Ooooooooo... Is this from a pattern or did you make it up as you went along? 

I love it!

 RedTartan

ETA: Where can I get patterns for houses like that?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Gorgeous! I love Thimbleberries designs! I have a ton of Lynette's books. Nice job!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Very neat. I like quilts that have scenery!
Heidi


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I love Thimbleberries. Now you've inspired me to try one too.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

WOW...I love it!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW !!! I love it too. It is very nice, you do lovely work. Thanks for sharing.
bopeep


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I think I want to make one like it. That top is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.
Joanie


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. I will have to admit that I was a little apprehensive about starting this quilt. Every quilt I have made has been with blocks where they were all the same size. In this quilt, there are 12 blocks and everyone of them is a different size, I believe, but they fit together wonderfully. 

For those of you who want to try making one of these, the pattern and wonderful step by step instructions are in a book called 'Thimbleberries Big Book of Quilt Blocks' by Lynette Jensen. There are five beautiful quilts to make in this book. Lynette is a very talented lady. All I did was follow her instructions. She even tells you how much of each fabric you need. These quilts are all rotary cut which makes things go much more quickly. I got this book through Crafters Choice book club, but I have seen it in Hobby Lobby before. It is a great book to add to your quilting book collection.

I can hardly wait to get it in the frames and start quilting. :dance: Then I can start on the next one.  One of the quilts in the book is called 'A Quilter's Garden'. It has 12 different flower blocks set on point. They are all the same size blocks, but very pretty in the pictures. It will probably be my next project.

Winona


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I love it too! Thanks for sharing. I really enjoy seeing the projects everyone is working on.....


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

This quilt is a beauty. A true work of craftsmanship.

I just got a Thimbleberry quilt book from the library. I haven't had time to get through it yet, but I am inspired by what you've said. I do like how the author/designer gives yardage for each fabric and also this book has quilt color variations. That makes it nice to see the same quilt in two different color pallets.

Thanks for sharing. Are you handquilting or machine quilting?

prairiegirl


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Prairiegirl,

I'll be handquilting it. I have never tried machine quilting. I actually love the calmness and peacefulness I feel when handquilting. I usually have some Christian or country music playing. It is very relaxing for me.

Winona


----------

